
Random Website You've Never Heard of Makes a Insane Amount of Money - rohmanhakim
https://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/entertainment-articles/random-website-youve-never-heard-makes-60k-per-day/
======
nyx_
Worth noting that the article is from 2013.

I'd definitely heard of Coolmath. It was really popular when I was in
elementary school, and I imagine a huge proportion of their hits come from
kids during school hours. The reason it does so well is that it's a bunch of
arcade-style Flash games, but since some of them are tenuously educational in
nature, the site doesn't get blocked by web filters.

------
emptyparadise
The simple trick to making insane amounts of money is to not aim to be a
Silicon Valley unicorn.

